# Anyone used Plastidip.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I had the bottom lip wrapped on my Leon yesterday but water got in and its not a good job, he didnt try to charge me which was good.

I think i`ll have a go myself with the plastidip but want to know if anybody had any problems using it.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

It's a dream to use buddy. Just layer it up. I put 3 coats from memory on our old Z4 chrome kidney grilles and it looked neat and lasted well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Yup its very easy to use and appears to be quite hard wearing. I did the chrome surround on my leon a couple of years back and i still looks good today.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I had no problems using it. Just remember to apply more light layers 10-15 min apart rather than one thick one.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. Just ordered a can from eBay.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Make sure to heat the can up in some warm water for 10 minutes, itll spray much better. Also you really need 5+ coats for it to peel nicely when you want to remove it.


----------

